# asunto "dwelling"



## Gavril

_asunto _is defined by the dictionary as "home, dwelling" in addition to "apartment". Is it used correctly below?
_

Ostimme ihanan perheen kokoisen asunnon järven varrella._

_Kuninkaan asuntoa kutsutaan linnaksi tai palatsiksi._

_Vaatimaton asuntoni on tuo pahvinen rasia tien varrella._

_Asuntopula on iso ongelma joissakin maissa. Hyvin monet maiden asukkaista joutuvat asumaan tilapäisissä kodittomille ihmisille tarkoitetuissa asunnoissa (joista jotkin koostuvat vain yhdestä isosta huoneesta ja kolmestakymmenestä kerrossänkyä)__._


Hyvää keskiviikkoa


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Asunto_ is correctly used in all of your sentences. I think it's virtually impossible to use it incorrectly as long as it refers to a place in which people live.  There are other minor problems with some sentences.

"_Ostimme ihanan perheen kokoisen asunnon järven varrella."
Joen varrella_ would be fine but _varrella_ isn't normally used to refer to a lake. _Perheen kokoisen_ is also unidiomatic. My suggestion: _Ostimme ihanan perheasunnon järven rannalta.

_"_Kuninkaan asuntoa kutsutaan linnaksi tai palatsiksi."
_OK.

"_Vaatimaton asuntoni on tuo pahvinen rasia tien varrella."
Rasia_ is something too small for anyone to live in, so this sentence has a humorous ring to it. _Pahvilaatikko_ might be better, but even it would sound facetious since no one can live in one in Finland except perhaps in the summer.

"_Asuntopula on iso ongelma joissakin maissa. Hyvin monet maiden  asukkaista joutuvat asumaan tilapäisissä kodittomille ihmisille  tarkoitetuissa asunnoissa (joista jotkin / *jotkut / muutamat* koostuvat vain yhdestä isosta  huoneesta ja kolmestakymmenestä kerrossän*gystä*)__."
_OK as corrected. I don't think the language police like _jotkin_ here, but I may be wrong, of course. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Asuntopula on iso ongelma joissakin maissa. Hyvin monet maiden  asukkaista joutuvat asumaan tilapäisissä kodittomille ihmisille  tarkoitetuissa asunnoissa (joista jotkin / *jotkut / muutamat* koostuvat vain yhdestä isosta  huoneesta ja kolmestakymmenestä kerrossän*gystä*)__."
> _OK as corrected. I don't think the language police like _jotkin_ here, but I may be wrong, of course. I wouldn't use it.


I'm not a language policeman but in my language (in this case) _jotkin_ and _jotkut_ are synonymous but _muutamat_ is not. 
jotkin / jotkut = some
muutamat = a few
In my opinion there's a difference.

Compare also:
_jotkin / jotkut
joitakin / joitakuita
joissakin / joissakuissa_
etc.
I prefere the -kin form but both are correct.


----------



## sakvaka

I would've said that _joku_ is used for people and _jokin_ for things. But spoken language mixes the declined forms up so often that the distinction is very blurry. I don't know about linguistic authorities, so this is merely my impression.

_jotkin pahvilaatikot_
_jotkut nuoret naiset_

In my spoken language, I only use _jotku(t)_.

_Myö nähtii jotku kivet keskellä katua._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> I would've said that _joku_ is used for people and _jokin_ for things.



This was my understanding, too, but I remember the following example from my old textbook:

_Onko joku toinen lähellä oleva pankki, josta ottaisin rahaa?_

(I'm approximating everything that comes after _Onko joku toinen_.)


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> In my spoken language, I only use _jotku(t)_.
> 
> _Myö nähtii jotku kivet keskellä katua._


Would you say:
- Myös nähtii joissaki(n) kivissä punaista väriä.
or
- Myös nähtii joissakuissa kivissä punaista väriä.


----------



## sakvaka

You got me. ;-)

_Myö ('we', not 'too') nähtii joissaki kivissä punasta väriä._

Case comparison:
_joku kivi
jonku kiven
jotaki kiveä
jonaki kivenä
jokski kiveks
jossaki kivessä
jostaki kivestä
johonki kiveen_
jne.


----------

